# Newbie- PE Exam Questions



## gtg506p (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello,

I am a newbie here.

I am located in IL and want to take the PE examination (Mechanical Engineering). I am a bit confused as to how to go about it and which category I fall into to apply for the exam. My details are:

1.	MS and PhD in Mechanical Engineering.

2.	Bachelors in ME from India (Non-US Degree)

3.	EIT exam taken in April 2003 in Rochester NY. Passed.

4.	Work experience from May 2006-Present (More than 4 years)

I was reading about the rules etc but I am bit confused as to which category do I fall into. Meaning do I need to retake the EIT? Does my experience have to be under PE's? Do I need to show credentials for Bachelors non-us degree even though now I have a PhD in ME?

Any thoughts would be appreciated even from non-IL members. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

You don't need to retake the EIT/FE, but you will have to have NY send verification of passing the test. You will have to get your undergraduate education reviewed and approved by the board...there are forms on the boards website. The experience does need to be under a PE, but with the MS/PHD you may only need 2-3 yrs of experience (i forgot if it is a yr for each or just a yr total) signed off by a PE instead of the full 4.

Your situation would be easiest handled by calling the board directly and asking them.


----------



## afewgood (Dec 17, 2010)

gtg506p said:


> Hello,I am a newbie here.
> 
> I am located in IL and want to take the PE examination (Mechanical Engineering). I am a bit confused as to how to go about it and which category I fall into to apply for the exam. My details are:
> 
> ...


I think you need to read posts just like the rest of us did. all questions are answered.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2010)

Or you could just be a giant asshat.



afewgood said:


> I think you need to read posts just like the rest of us did. all questions are answered.


Jack, I'd say Snick offered the best advice you're going to get. You can ask all you want but in the end it all comes down to your state board so the best idea is just call them and ask.


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 20, 2010)

If your experience is not under a PE, then you don't have many options. Virginia is one state where you don't need the experience under a PE.

Also, you may find the exam in IL to be very hard, as IL doesn't allow example problem textbooks as study material to be used during the actual test. It may be the only state with that restriction.


----------



## aucivileng (Dec 20, 2010)

Confusing, good luck with that bud.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Jack:

I recently took the pE exam in IL, and when I applied, they just verified my experience. My boss at the time did not have a pE, so I would imagine that you are ok with somebody without a pE be your reference.


----------

